# Canterbury Park & Ride Aire



## vicdicdoc

We have visited Canterbury several times [usually either going to or coming back from Dover] and have stayed at the motorhome 'aire' for a couple of days so we could go into and visit the city, each time we have been there were the same two old motorhomes & their occupants - they both seem to have taken up permanent residence . . how long before they get us all a bad name, its not my intention to 'spoil' their fun but once Canterbury council realise the facility is being abused there is the distinct chance that it will closedown, to make matters worse, the occupant of one insisted on starting the engine at around 6am and revving it up till about 8am . . we saw two French motorhomes who were parked next to it packup and leave in haste & :evil: - not a good sign or good recomendation for UK & I hope the Canterbury authorities don't think we're all as idiotic /stupid or worse - can you imagine other councils thinking of providing motorhome facilities if they contact Canterbury to ask their opinions and find the answer is "don't do it - motorhomers will only take liberties"

If you go there - make sure you park well away from the Merc panel van [unless you like the sound of a revving engine at that time of the morning]


----------



## Snelly

Send the pics into the council mate. These idiots needs grassing up or the facility will be over run by em and eventually shut down.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

To add insult to injury, Richard (MHF RichardnMary) stayed there on route to the France rally. Richard said that the lady in the old Merc fires the thing up every morning at 6 o clock.

Russell


----------



## bognormike

Agree with Snelly, Vic, although surely somebody at the council should be enforcing the 48 hour (is that the limit?) rule.

e-mail address for them is

[email protected]

how about " many motorhomers appreciate the facility at the park & ride, and use it to visit many of the attractions that Canterbury has to offer, but we feel that a couple of "long term users" may be giving the wrong impression by appearing to be living in their vehicles on the site. Please do not assume that all motorhomers are as inconsiderate as these people......etc"


----------



## tonyt

I think the council deserve some recognition for having the foresight to provide this facility so let's fill up their inbox over the weekend and include a suitable remark about the "squatters" as suggested by bognormike.
Mine's on its way.


----------



## putties

We have sent a message to the council as these people ruin the oprotunities for councils to provide us with facilities for us to visit some of the interesting places across the country. 

Putties


----------



## vicdicdoc

Yep - Canterbury council already been e-mailed by me - I hate to spoil anyones fun but one of these two seems intent on giving us all a bad name,
I remember Richard telling me that when he stopped there in Oct [I think it was] - both vans were there then - the woman in the Merc conversion making a din by revving up at 6am . . . 
On the other hand the person/persons in the old 'Highwayman' didn't cause any noise,rubbish or problems and there are 20 spaces but how long till some other 'long term' visitors join them.
As Bertie Wooster may have said "Its just not cricket - sod off before you give us all a bad name" 
[I believe that quote was taken from the book 'Bertie Wooster does Canterbury' . . whoever Canterbury was; no doubt some floosie

If you decide to e-mail them too be sure to praise & thank them for their foresight in leading the UK by providing this Aire [a little praise goes a long way]


----------



## artona

Hi Vic

As you know we have been staying there for some time and use the park and ride when visiting our son who is at uni in Canterbury.

The lady in the converted van does indeed start revving up at early hours. My worry is that if Gypsies get the idea what is to stop them taking it over. 

I spoke to the attendant and he confirmed that she had been there ages


stew


----------



## 92859

Greetings,

I have sent my email thus:

_ I would like to comment on your wonderful facility at Canterbury Park and Ride for the motorhome fraternity, we stopped over on our way to France and also on our return, it is good to find a suitable place to park and also travel by bus into Canterbury of which we spent three days in total shopping and got some good bargains!

However, I was concerned to see that two motorhomes were parked there and as I had been told they had been there for some time, one of these, an elderly Mercedes panel van was started up every morning at about 0600 until gone 0800 with resulting noise and fumes.

It is exemplary that your council provide such a service that we wish more councils would follow, but I do not condone the use of these facilities as residential and the resultant noise, fumes and rubbish levels that we encountered.

I would not like to see that these facilities abused and end up like a gypsy camp and would welcome some sort of regulation to prevent the use of the site as full habitation and also the imposition of a time restraint for each visit.

I would appreciate your intervention into the regulation of this facility to ensure that genuine motorhome owners are able to park up for a short stay and spend some time (and money) in Canterbury, I am concerned that if the facility continues to be abused, it may be withdrawn preventing us from re-visiting and also maybe preventing other councils in providing such a facility.

I would be pleased to hear your views.
_


----------



## RobMD

Has anybody actually spoken to the people in these 2 vans and asked them how long they had been using the facility, and possibly suggested that it may be removed if it is abused???

And why does the woman start her engine every morning so early? It would be interesting to see if there was a satisfactory explanation for it - even if it is an annoyance.

IMO going to the council in the first instance could cause more problems than it cures and should only be reverted to if an informal approach fails.


----------



## Invicta

I have tried to communicate with the lady in the Merc when we visited the site on one occasion to use the dumping facilities, but without success, she totally ignored me! She just carried on sweeping out her 'van accompanied by very loud music coming from it.

I have a particular interest in this excellent facility which only about a mile and a half away from my home. As a member of the then local group of the Disabled Drivers' Association, now Mobilise (web site www.mobilise.info ) I was asked to participate in publicity concerning the disabled facilities this site offers. Canterbury City Council I had been told was endeavouring to get a Charter Mark for these.

I said that while trying to get a Charter Mark for the disabled facilities there, CCC should also apply for one for the excellent M/C parking. Following my suggestion, I was photographed with my R/V at the site for use I understood in publicity material.

I am attending a meeting next week of all the Kent Parking Managers in my capacity as a member of the Kent Group of Mobilise. I am there to speak about parking issues and the disabled. The Parking Manager of Canterbury City Council will be in attendance so I will mention the concern of MHF members and my own of course, about the two vans appearing to be permanently parked in the M/C section of the New Dover Road Park and Ride Site.


----------



## artona

Hi Rob

I too tried to talk to the lady in the Merc and was totally ignored by her. I assume she has weak batteries and is charging them or heating the van by running the engine. I can certainly tell you that it is a lot louder than the generators people complain about.I think she goes off at weekends, at least that is what the attendant told me. 

I can see your point about causing more hassle by talking to the council however if the council see the motorhoming fraternity policing themselves then they will have more confidence to promote the service to other councils.

stew


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

We called in on 30th March and both these old vans were there. Merc was running engine very early. There are CCTV cameras all over the park with at least two overlooking the motorhome aire so someone must be aware. Maybe the provision of electric hookup points would help all parties. There are plenty of lamp standards round the park so it would only necessitate the voltage control boxes to reduce to 230v. Cost to the council would be minimal and offset by increased use.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hello

The first thing, as I see this, is that if the two van owners are buying a daily ticket - and displaying it on the van, then no offence is commited.

If the council want them off, they would first have to impost a "maximum stay" limit and a "no return with xxxxx" etc

If the council simply ask them to move, I can see the headlines in the News of the World already!

Very sensitive this one.

However, whilst the Merc owner may need to top up her batteries etc, sure it could be done mid morning etc etc?

Russell


----------



## Invicta

Personally I don't think that providing hook up would be the answer. 

As for increasing the use, the last time I went to the site, there were only two bays vacant in the M/C section. I can't see how Canterbury City Council (to whom I am a ratepayer), is covering the costs now of providing the site, (£2 per night for which one gets transport to and from the City for driver and up to 6 passengers, plus the cost of the car park attendant and the upkeep of the site).

If hookup were available, I feel this could encourage more long stay M/Cs R/Vs. The site is not there as a motorcaravan site but to encourage fewer visitors to enter the City in their own vehicles with its crowded roads. 

If hook up were to be available, at £2 per 24 hours there could be another semi permanent resident there-ME!


----------



## Scotjimland

*Re: Canterbury*



Rapide561 said:


> The first thing, as I see this, is that if the two van owners are buying a daily ticket - and displaying it on the van, then no offence is commited.
> If the council want them off, they would first have to impost a "maximum stay" limit and a "no return with xxxxx" etc


I agree with Russ on this.

We have stayed on many French aires for longer than 24hrs as I'm sure many others have .. many stay several weeks without anyone complaining.

I fail to see what 'crime' has actually been committed, especially by the old couple in the Highwayman, they are not trespassing or wild camping ..


----------



## SidT

Sorry Jim but I feel that is abusing the system which is meant for one or two night stops. I have seen a few aires that now have bornes with keypads and slots for credit cards as once free sites are now anything up to €12 a night. I think this is to stop people camping there for long periods.
It is a great system and shouldn't be abused.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Sid 

I understand your sentiments, but what constitutes abuse ? 
If I were on an a quiet aire and stayed a week, paying daily, would this be abuse ? I don't think so, but, on the other hand if I was depriving other 'bon a fide' travellers then I would agree, that would be unfair. 

From what I have read these vans are not depriving anyone, one is certainly causing a nuisance the other isn't, yet they are both tarred with the same brush.. 
I have witnessed far worse in Spain by UK motorhomers wild camping who think nothing of dumping toilets and leaving rubbish strewn about.. 

Perhaps I have more sympathy as technically I am camping illegally, albeit with the owners permission, but just the same, I wouldn't want to be reported to the local council....live and let live is my motto..


----------



## olley

Hi jim surely your just parking. :wink: 

Olley


----------



## Invicta

I have now had the opportunity to speak face to face with an official from Canterbury City Council. He asked whether or not the vehicles were moved. I said that I thought they must be otherwise how did they get a new ticket each day. (Is it possible does anyone know to just stand in front of the ticket machine to get one produced?)

Anyway this person has said that he is going to detail someone to look at the situation.


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*

Hi

Well I am more to the let live and let live situation. I hope the elderly couple or the single lady are not forced to park elsewhere where they might gett robbed or something.

Russell


----------



## Invicta

I am sorry to those who feel it is being a bit hard on the two 'semi permanent' uses of the motorcaravan section of the Canterbury Old Dover Road Park and Ride. I am a council tax payer to the City Council that has provided this facility to reduce traffic in an already extremely congested city. 

For £2 a day I think this is damned good value for the vehicle driver and up to six passengers who can get transported from the Park and Ride straight into the city centre. The motorcaravan facility at the Park and Ride is not there as an alternative to the excellent C&CC site just a couple of miles away. 

I feel a little guilty using the facility to occasionally dump my holding tanks there and I pay council tax to Canterbury City Council!


----------



## teemyob

*Bans on Vans*

I read most of your points and can agree with them.

Do they have any place else to go?
Can they afford to move?

I guess they may add to onsite security!

Trev


----------



## artona

Hi



> Do they have any place else to go?
> Can they afford to move?


Maybe the answer for the lady in the white van is to now turn up at her council offices and point out them that since she has now been living in the borough for over a year they have a legal obligation to house her.

stew


----------



## Invicta

Hold on Stew, she will be claiming housing benefit next!


----------



## Rapide561

*Canterbury*



Invicta said:


> Hold on Stew, she will be claiming housing benefit next!


...possibly through no choice of her own.

Let live and let live.

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi



> possibly through no choice of her own


. One of the great things in this country is that everyone has freedom of choice.

I have actually seen this lady and she is able bodied so she has the ability to work.

However we are going off topic. The question is should people be allowed to park (and live) indefinately at a park and ride. In my opinion the answer is no. The park and ride is exactly that - a park and ride. You park up and you catch a bus into Canterbury and shop. The council have extended this to allow overnight camping and they turn a blind eye to someone parking up for a few nights.

They even turn a blind eye to people moving in it would appear. There are thousands of students in Canterbury including my son who currently pays £90 a week for a small room on campus. I think I might buy him a small camper so that he can park up on the park and ride for £14 a week, a massive saving for him. He could then advertise the facility on the campus and loads would jump at such a deal.

Sadly then what we, as motorhomers would love all councils to supply would be closed down.

stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Park and Ride*

A very good point really Stew and one which I cannot disagree with.

I just feel that if the lady is paying her way etc etc, but for a couple of pounds per night extra, she could probably get onto a CL etc etc

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi Russell

I imagine she would be much better off, she might even have elec hookup. I think I shall write to her, via Artona's Son's express letter delivery services and tell her about the CL network.


stew


----------



## vicdicdoc

I received this e-mail today regarding the motorhome parking in Canterbury . . . at least they are looking into the facilities

"Good morning Mr Turner and thank you for your e-mail which I received this morning on my return from leave.

I'm glad that the facilities at New Dover Road met your approval and your kind words and comments have been noted and I will make sure that the staff are also made aware.
It's always nice to have "happy campers" if you'll excuse the blatant misuse of the phrase!

I would also like to say how much your observations are appreciated and I'll be acting on them as far as I can.
The two long stay parkers will be spoken to and if they are abusing the facility then they will be asked to leave. I'm sorry if you had problems with them as there's nothing worse than having your sleep disturbed.
The waste dump cover has to be secure so that little hands can't lift it or get stuck in it . It is cleaned it regularly to avoid any build up. It's not pleasant to think of that area as somewhere children play but they do tend to wander around sometimes
We have plans to build a fourth Park & Ride site which may have similar facilities so we'll keep your comments on file and if there is a design I can use which would be cost effective to copy to other sites then I will do so.

I hope that you will be using the facility again soon
If you do have any issues whilst on site then please feel free to let the staff in the terminal building know. They have a procedure for quickly reporting any comments or questions and should a noisy neighbour disturb you again we may be able to help before you leave.

If there is anything else I can help with then please let me know

Best regards
Colin

Colin Perris MIPP
Senior Park & Ride and Parking Officer
Parking Services
Canterbury City Council
Telephone 01227 862430
Website www.canterbury.gov.uk/parking
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Grizzly

I vote we award Colin Perris an Honorary MHF Medal for Services to Motorhoming. What a nice man ! Good for Canterbury and Mr P.

G


----------



## cobaltkoala

*We Concur*

"I vote we award Colin Perris an Honorary MHF Medal for Services to Motorhoming. What a nice man ! Good for Canterbury and Mr P...."

When someone takes the time to provide a genuine response to constructive feedback it is always welcome. When it is done in such a well mannered and good humoured way it is a miracle.
We should all be willing to take time to thank Mr Perris for his continued contribution to the Motor Home World.
In case this is an actual miracle I am faxing the Vatican to be on the safe side.


----------



## Invicta

I have been in contact with Colin this morning and pointed him to this site. He has been very impressed! He has asked if I would post the following for him;

Park & Ride facilities‎
From: Colin Perris ([email protected])

Sent: 25 May 2007 10:27:41

Hi Peggy - nice to talk with you again
Many thanks for pointing me to your extremely informative and refreshingly honest website.

Just to confirm.
I have forwarded the photo's of the two vehicles to my staff on site. 
Once we have done our own observations and if the offending vehicles are still there next week I will speak to the occupants and get them moved or if applicable, issued with a penalty charge notice under our off street parking orders.
This is the first occasion I've had to do this since the site has been open and it's unfortunate but necessary.

May I once again apologise for the inconvenience caused and could I remind customers that if anyone using the facility has any comment or complaint then please contact the staff on site. 
They will be there from 7am to 7pm Monday to Friday and from 10am to 6pm on Sundays.
E-mailing me will of course get a response but it may not be in time to help immediately

One last thing....The Tour de France is coming to Canterbury on the 8th July with events being held from the 1st. 
We are expecting hundreds of thousands of visitors but unfortunately the Town Planner in Mediaeval times didn't allow for such events so things are going to get cosy
Anyone planning to come and enjoy the fun should allow for the whole area to be extremely busy during that time (even more reason to bring home comforts with you) and allow plenty of extra journey time.

Thanks once again and please keep the pages coming.

Best regards
Colin

Colin Perris MIPP
Senior Park & Ride and Parking Officer
Parking Services
Canterbury City Council
Telephone 01227 862430
Website www.canterbury.gov.uk/parking
E-mail [email protected]


----------

